# your favorite bowhunting magazine



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

Looking to get another magazine subscription.....Whats your favorite bowhunter mag?


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

outfishin_ said:


> Looking to get another magazine subscription.....Whats your favorite bowhunter mag?


With forums like this as well as archery talk, you tube vids, free web sight subscriptions such as midwest whitetail and QDMA....I honestly couldn't tell you the last time I bought/subscribed to a bow hunting mag. I guess my fav would have to be Quality Whitetails.







Guy at work gives them to me when he's with them.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I subscribe to several hunting magazines including American Hunter, Bow & Arrow Hunting and Petersen's Hunting and my favorite is Bow & Arrow Hunting. The editor is a long time friend of mine who really knows his stuff and is a hard core hunter. A lot of magazines have outdoor editors that only hunt a few times a year and are just novices in the field and it typically shows in the publications.


----------



## ducksarge (Jul 3, 2011)

I used to get Bowhunter and Eastmans bowhunting. Both are good magazines


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

I only buy Traditional Bowhunter Magazine. I don't even hunt much with a trad bow. The stories are about the hunt and the experience. The authors seem to really appreciate the outdoors and the act of hunting and scouting.

All the other mags seem like they have ran out of new ways to sell you stuff. All the stories mostly read the same about how XYZ outfitter has really done the right stuff to get big deer. And how all the XYZ gear will ensure that you will be able to experience the same success if said gear and outfitter are purchased.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

GRUNDY said:


> I only buy Traditional Bowhunter Magazine. I don't even hunt much with a trad bow. The stories are about the hunt and the experience. The authors seem to really appreciate the outdoors and the act of hunting and scouting.
> 
> All the other mags seem like they have ran out of new ways to sell you stuff. All the stories mostly read the same about how XYZ outfitter has really done the right stuff to get big deer. And how all the XYZ gear will ensure that you will be able to experience the same success if said gear and outfitter are purchased.


bingo


----------



## Time to relax (Aug 5, 2012)

Quality Whitetails hands down!

I


----------



## PERCHGILL (Feb 19, 2012)

No subscriptions, but I'll buy a Tradional Bowhunter Magazine every now & then. As is the case with Grundy, I rarely hunt with my recurve, but this magazine emphasizes the romance of archery hunting.


----------



## retiredsailor (Feb 25, 2007)

Not dedicated to Bow Hunting but I find Deer and Deer Hunting very helpful.


----------

